# St Edmunds Hospital, Jan 2012 (Pic heavy)



## a_little_feisty (Mar 15, 2012)

Finally got around to sorting through the pics from this visit in mid January. This visit was the first of several sites visited that day with Priority 7, Urbanekul, Ladyhayles and Breesey. We entered just as dawn was breaking. 

The best building by far is the one to the rear of the site to the right. It is crammed full of stuff in parts, but it is a pigeons lair where you have to walk a carpet of pigeon poo . . . vile stuff! 

The history part:

This building was originally the Northampton Union Workhouse. It was built in 1836 to the designs of G. Gilbert Scott. He also designed workhouses at Kettering, Northampton, Towcester and Oundle. It could house 300 inmates and cost approximately £7,000. It had many extensions. A male infirmary was added in 1869. A school was built to the northwest in 1872 and a smallpox hospital was built in 1882. A nurses home was added in 1897. In the 20th century it became St Edmund's Hospital. It closed in 1998 and is currently being redeveloped.



The pics:





























































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice love the first 2 photos good sunrise shots.This might be of interest

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16MM-EIKI...y_VintagePhotoAccessories&hash=item1e6c236d61


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 16, 2012)

great report verry nice pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice to see the pics at last feisty must get back to those tunnels at some point


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 16, 2012)

Some nice pix there Nic, the place looks a mess so it's surprising to see some kit left lying around, especially that projector. 

M and T


----------



## a_little_feisty (Mar 16, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Nice to see the pics at last feisty must get back to those tunnels at some point



Indeed we do . . . with lighting!


----------



## a_little_feisty (Mar 16, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Some nice pix there Nic, the place looks a mess so it's surprising to see some kit left lying around, especially that projector.
> 
> M and T



Thanks . . . all buildings except one have been emptied . . . some of the rooms are full of stuff, but much of it appears to have been left behind by the folks who have occupied the site at various points since it closed . . . although there is certainly still plenty of hospital property lying around.


----------

